# Daphnia Farm in the garden...pondering....



## JohnC (13 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I'm thinking about doing a daphnia farm in a tub in the garden.

I've got a little "summer house/shed" in the garden that came with the flat that is completely unused. It's got big windows and is basically a mini green house. 

Daphnia farms are not something i'm used to trying. Is it as simple as chucking in a barrel with water high in nutrients to try and trigger a green water bloom. Then chucking in some daphnia from the LFS?

Cheers in advance,
John


----------



## Gill (13 Jul 2012)

yep that is basically it. 

I have them in a few different barrells. The smallest is an old dustbin cut down, that is planted with Mint atm and they thrive in that.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
Yes, go for it. If it gets really warm in the summerhouse you may need some aeration, and don't forget to add some snails. I dumped a huge load of _Daphnia_ and mosquito larvae in the tanks this morning, and even the Liquorice Gourami came out of the jungle to have a go at them.

Have a look at this post on Caudata.org, about using hay as a "food source". This is what I do for the blood-worm and mosquito buckets, but I've noticed that it seems to work really well for Daphnia as well, and gets around some of the "boom and bust" problems you tend to get.

<http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-...ation-daphnia-cultures-alternate-feeding.html>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Jul 2012)

I just got some water from a local river, threw in some green leaves and left it for a few months.

Now I have an unlimited supply of snails (not needed ), daphnia, mosquito larvae, blackworms and some tiny beetle like things. 

My gourami's love all these bar the snails.

The bigger the container, the longer it will take to work, but the less problems you will have with huge population drops due to water problems.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Jul 2012)

Hi, I started a dustbin in the garden, plenty of tasty algae in there now but no daphnia yet. However there is HEAPS of mosquito larvae that the barbs love. 
Will have to get some straw tomorrow with the daphnia.


----------



## sr20det (13 Jul 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hi, I started a dustbin in the garden, plenty of tasty algae in there now but no daphnia yet. However there is HEAPS of mosquito larvae that the barbs love.
> Will have to get some straw tomorrow with the daphnia.



Think Daphnia needs to be introduced (LFS usually sell bags of them), whereas bloodworm and Mos Larvae ususally just appear.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Think Daphnia needs to be introduced .





			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Will have to get some straw tomorrow with the daphnia.


  yeah, MA always out of stock though


----------



## sr20det (13 Jul 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think i missed your last sentence, ok, sure someone might be able to send you some on the board?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (13 Jul 2012)

It's super easy. Literally just leave a tub of water out until it turns green then add daphnia.


----------



## oldbloke (31 May 2013)

Many thanks all.


----------



## Mortis (16 Jun 2013)

Try some fairy shrimp along with the daphnia !


----------

